# RAC May. 11th Charity Shoot



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok put this one on you calendar. There will be a lot of raffles items, silence auction and a bow give away to one shooter.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2013)

There will be other things to do. Like a Iron Man 10 target course. Long shot and some other thing. 

Hrere some items we have to raffle off. 

Killer Swine BBQ is donating a gift certificate for the raffle!!

OK got a BEAR youth bow from the GON Network. Thanks too cool.

Got in a Pro-Pod from LP ARCHERY PRODUCTS. Thanks

I say four tickets to Medieval Times from ATL MAGAZINE. THANKS

three Practice Journal from STICKS N STRINGS MEDIA. THNALS SO MUCH

Got two gift certificate for one custom set of string and cable(s) from NUCLEAR-CHECKEN BOW STRINGS. Thanks.

received 2 tickets to the Atlanta Peachtree trolley tour from the Marietta Trolley Company

received the donation from Lumenok!! We received two of their best,The Gold Tip knocks & the The Signature nocks,one pack of each and 2 Lumenok decals!! Thanks to Lumenok for helping out!!!!! 

FOP got a x-bow, a small boat with a trolling motor and a camping set to raffle off. They will be selling tikets for these items. 

 Got 4 bikes from the Clayton County Sheriff Department.

 Dawn Chappell gave a Field and Stream pillow.

Got 1 dozen arrows from Chucks

 Got four passes to Dan's land from Dan Gladis 

received two Bass Pro Shop Gift Cards from Great Western Holding, Inc. Thanks Wendell 

Ok for anyone thats comes and register for the shoot will have a chance for the Parker compound bow package and that is the only way you can win it.

Even the if you shoot for FUN you have a chance.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2013)

Here some pics. of the items.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 16, 2013)

cant wait to help out a great charity!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds great !  ...That iron man reminds me of the good old days. Count me in !


----------



## hound dog (Apr 22, 2013)

Keep this on your mind you dont want to miss this one. We are going to have a blast and help out alot of kids. 

Chance to win a FREE bow when you register to soot even if you shoot for fun.

Thnaks for your support.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2013)

We just got a Motor Mouth from www.motormouthsounds.com with a turkey sound in it. Thanks Motor Mouth. 

Ang 8 bottles of BFO from www.whitetailobsessionscents.com 
Thanks whitetail Obsession


----------



## badcompany (Apr 24, 2013)

I look forward to this one. A lot of great prizes from some awesome companies. We are so thankful of their donations during these hard times.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2013)

badcompany said:


> I look forward to this one. A lot of great prizes from some awesome companies. We are so thankful of their donations during these hard times.



Yep me too. We don't have to run it we can play like everyone else. Sweet.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 28, 2013)

Gonna be a good one!!! I can't wait to get to shoot this one!!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 28, 2013)

One week away!! You guys & gals come out and help raise some money for the kids!!!! Going to be a great course with an awesome cause!!!! Yea C'Mon!!!


----------



## hound dog (May 4, 2013)

One week out going to be a fun one for sure.

This time next weekend come out and join the fun. Remember you DON'T have to have a bow to come out and help the kids. They will have alot of food, raffles and other thing to do. Thnaks and good bless.


----------



## hound dog (May 5, 2013)

I've been asked and nothing changed for this shoot. All class are still the same even the price. 


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## bamaboy (May 5, 2013)

6 days and counting!!! Yea C'MON!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 6, 2013)

How many days? Yep 5 days till the shoot!! Who's all comin'?


----------



## hound dog (May 6, 2013)

Talked to the FOP today and they bring some jump in things for the kids and some other thing to do also not sure what. Going to be a good time and it's all for a good cause. O and they going to have some more raffle prizes cant wait to see what they got.  

Thanks for everyone's help and suport.  See yall Sat.


----------



## bassfishga (May 7, 2013)

4 more days or 96 hours away. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pyrobug2007 (May 7, 2013)

Is this a members only shoot ?


----------



## hound dog (May 7, 2013)

pyrobug2007 said:


> Is this a members only shoot ?



No this shoot and all of our shoots are open to everyone. See you Sat.


----------



## pyrobug2007 (May 7, 2013)

Sweet mabye the rain will hold off.


----------



## hound dog (May 7, 2013)

pyrobug2007 said:


> Sweet mabye the rain will hold off.



It will. If it comes in it will later in the day.


----------



## passthru24 (May 8, 2013)

Going to try and pull a double this weekend,,,Going to RAC for a Great time and a GREAT cause !!!! Hope to see everyone there !!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 8, 2013)

I don't miss many shoots at RAC but fraid I'll have to this time. Sure it will be a good course and lots of good smack going on. But can't be in more than one place at a time. Too much family balancing this weekend with Mothers Day and final plans for the daughters wedding the next weekend. See y'all next go around hopefully.


----------



## deerehauler (May 8, 2013)

Gotta work midnight shift friday night and a ball game around noon. Gonna hafta see how I feel after game.


----------



## hound dog (May 8, 2013)

All I can say is we started on the course and it is a jam up course.
You know how are you asked for it you got it. This is your you wanted. 

O by the way we got another $50 gift and a $25 to Bass Pro to give away. SWEET


----------



## hound dog (May 8, 2013)

The Iron Man 10 target course will be a 35yr max unknown. You can only use one arrow for the hole course you lose it or brake it you out the score is what it is. There will only be one winner. Winner will get %50 of pot. It be $10 to shoot.


----------



## bamaboy (May 9, 2013)

2 days and counting! Yea C'MON!!!!


----------



## KillZone (May 9, 2013)

Going to try to double up this weekend,  323 then rac


----------



## bamaboy (May 9, 2013)

Gonna be a good weekend for you Killzone!!! Can't wait to see you at RAC!!! See you soon,very soon!! Only 2 days away!!


----------



## Archery Rules (May 9, 2013)

Hope to get there and shoot before the rain comes in.


----------



## hound dog (May 10, 2013)

Yep just keep a eye on the rain. Hope it blows around us.


----------



## hound dog (May 10, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye on the weather like everybody else has looks like the storms are going to be pushing through quickly very little rain if any. see y'all in the AM.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 10, 2013)

I agree Dog. It definitely won't be a blow out.   ....Lets get ready to rummmble !


----------



## gretchp (May 10, 2013)

Will be there and everyone else should too, if over 650 kids and their parents,coaches etc.. did it last weekend at Rock Eagle for over 8 hours in the rain surely we can show our support for a couple of hours for a great cause and have chances to WIN cool stuff!!!! See ya' ll in the am.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 10, 2013)

*Smoke*

Im coming rain snow tornado dont matter ..


----------



## hound dog (May 10, 2013)

Ok it's all set and this course is a good one. some of yall asked for it so we gave it to you and you know who you are.  

The weather is going to be ok. The weather man dont know what they talking about rain yes rain no make your mine. 

I't going to be south of us.


----------



## olinprice (May 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## bamaboy (May 10, 2013)

See yall in the morning!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## KillZone (May 10, 2013)

Be there as soon as i get done shooting 323...


----------



## BowanaLee (May 11, 2013)

If y'all missed this one, you missed a goodun.   If you couldn't shoot way up on thisun somethings wrong. I guess I fall into that category. 
It was fun though, the iron man too.  Beat the tar out of sitting at home !


----------



## alligood729 (May 11, 2013)

I stayed home with a load of allergy medicine.. and Mama, she's much better lookin' than all of you. I applaud the efforts for the children though, only good can come from it.


----------



## Archery Rules (May 11, 2013)

Had a great time guys. Shot 12 up in K-45. There were a ton of prizes to be given out. Hope they raised a ton of money for the kids.
Everyone have a great mothers day. And Alligood, we might have been pretty decent looking if you were that doped up.


----------



## alligood729 (May 11, 2013)

Archery Rules said:


> Had a great time guys. Shot 12 up in K-45. There were a ton of prizes to be given out. Hope they raised a ton of money for the kids.
> Everyone have a great mothers day. And Alligood, we might have been pretty decent looking if you were that doped up.



LOL! I doubt it...


----------



## olinprice (May 11, 2013)

Hope you guys had a good turn out because the csra let us down.


----------



## hound dog (May 11, 2013)

olinprice said:


> Hope you guys had a good turn out because the csra let us down.



We had 50+ shooters today little light but thanks full for what we had. 

What is csra?


----------



## olinprice (May 11, 2013)

Yeahvwe had 8 and tankful for what we had too


----------



## olinprice (May 11, 2013)

Augusta and surrounding areas central Savannah river area


----------



## watermedic (May 11, 2013)

Sorry Olin. Todd and I went to RAC for support.


----------



## solocam678 (May 11, 2013)

Good shoot guys. Nice meetin ya chuck an todd...enjoyed it.


----------



## KillZone (May 11, 2013)

Good shoot jody and crew. Nice shooting with you guys Chris,  Chuck and Todd had a lot of fun!


----------



## bassfishga (May 11, 2013)

Great shoot and gathering today. Thanks RAC crew. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## hound dog (May 11, 2013)

WE at RAC want to thank everyone every much it meant alot to us today. We just want to help as many kids we can and some times it don't fill like enuf and I know we can only do so much.   FOP took in almost $3000. and it will help alot. So thanks and see next mouth.


----------



## hound dog (May 11, 2013)

Scores will be up tomarrow. Just got home and wiped out.


----------

